# Starbucks just Banned engagement rings



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Click here to read more


----------



## domjon1 (Feb 14, 2013)

seems a lot of fuss about nothing to me. Have you read some of those twitter comments??? The USA is doomed...we're all doomed!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The comments are always the best bits


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Never mind that....i'm scarred after seeing those beans in the photo


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Look once I had a whole Rolex watch (Submariner, ironically), in my coffee at Starbucks....I was truly disgusted. Totally agree with the new policy.


----------



## domjon1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Glenn said:


> The comments are always the best bits


*its not just a fashion ring, it holds meaning in my heart. I'm in tears at the thought of not wearing it*

*
*

This made me chortle. This lass should drop the hysteria and take a leaf out of my lady's book...she always makes sure to remove her's before hitting the town with the girls on a Friday night...just to make sure she doesn't lose it I'm sure


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> Look once I had a whole Rolex watch (Submariner, ironically), in my coffee at Starbucks....I was truly disgusted. Totally agree with the new policy.


I'd have happily fished it out haha!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Spukey said:


> I'd have happily fished it out haha!


Really?

Maybe its just me but I find the gross ostentation of Rolex watches really crass and ironically...totally un-classy. Very much for the nouveau riche and wannabe riche.

S'pose you could always put it on eBay though...seem to be people on there that will buy anything


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

"@Starbucks So now my wife can't wear her wedding ring during her shift? So who's name do I put on the lawsuit when she's harassed?"

In a mire of stupid, this one really stood out for me.


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

anton78 said:


> "@Starbucks So now my wife can't wear her wedding ring during her shift? So who's name do I put on the lawsuit when she's harassed?"
> 
> In a mire of stupid, this one really stood out for me.


For me too. One of those sentences so full of stupid you don't know where to begin.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow look at those burnt beans


----------



## Zakalwe (Oct 19, 2014)

Who cares? Anyone with the slightest enjoyment of coffee would rather be seen dead than buy a cup of their "coffee".

Their target market (skinny jeans wearing, NHS specs adorned, Apple Mac toting hipsters) will soon get over the shock...


----------



## domjon1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Zakalwe said:


> Who cares? Anyone with the slightest enjoyment of coffee would rather be seen dead than buy a cup of their "coffee".
> 
> Their target market (skinny jeans wearing, NHS specs adorned, Apple Mac toting hipsters) will soon get over the shock...


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

My fiancé used to work at Starbucks and wasn't allowed to wear her engagement ring while working


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

Isn't this pretty normal in food prep?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Not only rings that harbour bacteria - nail extensions are really bad news in this respect - next time you visit your local Starbucks ask them what their policy is on these too.


----------



## mhv (Oct 17, 2014)

hubrad said:


> Isn't this pretty normal in food prep?


I would imagine so. It certainly is in healthcare - plain metal wedding bands are the only acceptable rings.


----------



## Zakalwe (Oct 19, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> next time you visit your local Starbucks .


That'll be never from me....


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

hubrad said:


> Isn't this pretty normal in food prep?


There you go ruining a perfectly good witch hunt with, common sense, facts and reason!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Zakalwe said:


> That'll be never from me....


That because of the potential hygiene issues or the coffee?


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

James811 said:


> My fiancé used to work at Starbucks and wasn't allowed to wear her engagement ring while working


Who are you going to sue for all the harrassment she received?


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 18, 2014)

Seems silly really. I assumed any business that makes food or drinks already had the policy. Some of those comments make me worry about the human race.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Phoenix said:


> Seems silly really. I assumed any business that makes food or drinks already had the policy. Some of those comments make me worry about the human race.


Ah, I dunno....it's quite sad that a company that doesn't pay it's full share in today's society, still has any UK customers. So worry about the human race....yes, but for other reasons.


----------

